# Free



## GlasgowGaryH (6 Apr 2011)

I have the rear front section of a crudcatcher mk2 spare. Brand new and never been used. If someone needs a replacement or you might want to convert a rear mk1 to cover the chainset its free and I will post free of charge too.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2011)

That's very nice of you! 

I already have one so I don't need it but I can vouch for the extra cover it provides. My transmission definitely got less crap on it as a result of upgrading from the Mk1 Roadracers last autumn.

You will need 4+ mm of clearance between the rear tyre and your seat tube to be able to squeeze it in. Many bikes have that, but my old Bianchi only had 1 mm so not all do!


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2011)

I'd love top have it please! YGM>

Now Maggot, to whom I'm sending my frame pump, needs to send you something and we're all square - or triangular I suppose.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (7 Apr 2011)

Posted to Globalti


----------



## Globalti (8 Apr 2011)

Received today thanks Dude! Most kind of you.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (8 Apr 2011)

No probs, hope you can use it


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2011)

Seen the forecast for Wednesday?


----------

